# Tree cloning



## STANG302 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a pear tree that is getting pretty old and is deteriating pretty fast. I am interested in maybe cloning it to start a couple more before the ol' pear tree is a gonner. Can it be done? If so when (can I start now during the winter) and how?


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 6, 2012)

it is called taking a cutting not sure if its roots will be OK for your area if the parent tree is grafted if so you will need an appropriate root stock to graft your cutting onto. these methods you will find in Wikipedia or were ever you care to search


----------

